# Samara



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

classic russian city on volga





























































































































































































































































































Volga:

























































































































































old:









old, but look at the cranes in the background :eek2:


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Very nice. The city has beautiful architecture and it is quiet green too! I didn't expected Samara to be this nice


----------



## Dtez (Mar 1, 2006)

So beautiful city! Even it has beach!


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

Never heard about " Camapa " ...that is, Samara !!! 
Beautiful town and lovely pics ! Spacibo!


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cepera (Feb 18, 2006)

Someone knows what this is? Looks like scandinavian architecture to me.


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

looks very russian. and very nice.

-


----------



## softee (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks for those pics, what a beautiful city.
I know a beautiful girl here named Samara, i should show her this photothread.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

I've always wanted to see "good" photos of this city and BAAM! And here it is, thanks. Excellent photo set.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

cepera said:


> Someone knows what this is? Looks like scandinavian architecture to me.


it looks Saint Anne Churche in Vilnius :uh:


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

this is catholic Sacred Heart of Jesus church built in 1902-1906

http://www.trip-guide.ru/Cities/Samara/15.jpg


----------



## Ultramarine (Mar 8, 2010)

OK. There are no any photos here since 2006. hno:
This thread needs rebirth. 



















Ploshchad' Slavy (Glory square)









Ploshchad' Kuybysheva (Kuybyshev square)









Museum "Samara Cosmos"


















All photos by gelio


----------



## Ultramarine (Mar 8, 2010)

Brewery and Iversky Monastery in front









Saint George church









Catholic, Evangelical-Lutheran and Russian Orthodox churches in historic part of city









Molodogvardeyskaya street









Ladya residental complex









All photos by gelio


----------



## Ultramarine (Mar 8, 2010)

All photos by gelio


----------



## de_samara (Nov 11, 2009)

Leningradskaya street, winter 2010








by omelche
---
Frunze street, old Samara court yard








by Lisovsky
---
Red army street








by Kvant
---
Volga river








by Kvant


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ thanks for update you guys, samara is beautiful.


----------



## de_samara (Nov 11, 2009)

---









by Пёс


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## de_samara (Nov 11, 2009)

by iunewind


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

gelio said:


> photo by gelio





Suomi 777 said:


> photos by Suomi 777



photo by @rtem


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

pretty nice and lovely city Samara is....:cheers:


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Chapel of Nicholas 2, Iver Monastery



pavroyal said:


> osman-2006 http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/osman-2006/view/383950/?page=2 Часовня Николая II Иверский монастырь


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

view from the Volga River

http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.148479.html

drama

http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.148014.html

ski slopes

http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.148098.html


http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.148273.html

construction of the belfry of the convent

http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.147118.html


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.147149.html


http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.148769.html


http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.148634.html


http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.148801.html


http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.148831.html


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.148626.html



http://vk.com/photo-1528722_187860650


http://vk.com/photo-1528722_187860483


http://vk.com/photo-1528722_187860456


http://vk.com/photo-1528722_275791263


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://vk.com/photo-1528722_174187655


http://vk.com/photo-1528722_168970526


http://vk.com/photo-4029504_274896858


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

еще


ton63 said:


> http://babkin-valentin.livejournal.com/8559.html





ton63 said:


> Эта же крыша, салют на 9 мая 2011 г.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_277320779/wall-32338890_166


http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_277333519/wall-32338890_184


http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_277325272/wall-32338890_178


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_277340631/wall-32338890_188


http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_277321168/wall-32338890_171


http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_277321011/wall-32338890_170


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

railway station and the Molodogvardeyskaya street



ton63 said:


> http://babkin-valentin.livejournal.com/9912.html


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://vk.com/neyalov?z=photo29247546_278142673/photos29247546


http://vk.com/neyalov?z=photo29247546_278142683/photos29247546


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66798997&postcount=31


http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_277391221/wall-32338890_198


http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_277450443/wall-32338890_209


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_277433246/wall-32338890_205


http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_277804907/wall-32338890_220


http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_277855435/wall-32338890_226


http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_277838733/wall-32338890_224


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, thanks for sharing these wonderful images of Samara...:cheers2:


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

the legendary beaches of Samara city



ton63 said:


> Легендарные самарские пляжи
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

ton63 said:


> С контакта
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/njkz-utr-163/view/278312?page=0


http://vk.com/intsamara?z=photo-32209987_277991201/album-32209987_146915839/rev


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_278184743/wall-32338890_259


http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_278156842/wall-32338890_258


http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_277897289/wall-32338890_233


http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_277908046/wall-32338890_237


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.149189.html


http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.149304.html


http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.149674.html


http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.148955.html


http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.149973.html#


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Old city

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88855521&postcount=247


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.150183.html


http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.150163.html


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photo by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_278546992/wall-32338890_273


http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_278671026/wall-32338890_287


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_278537058/wall-32338890_271



http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_278625639/wall-32338890_283


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_279108439/wall-32338890_305


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

All photos by gelio


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_279832193/wall-32338890_330


http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_279831301/wall-32338890_328


http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_279880084/wall-32338890_334


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_279848739/wall-32338890_332


http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_279861588/wall-32338890_333


http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_279831418/wall-32338890_329


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

pavroyal said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/uku63222/view/23180?page=0
> 
> 
> http://samaralifephoto.wordpress.com/category/открытки-из-самары-postcards-from-samara/


..


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

pavroyal said:


> Евгений Буковhttp://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1334997&page=15
> 
> 
> http://www.etovidel.net/sights/city/samara/id/samarskij_arbat Евгений Буков
> ...


..


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.150876.html


http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.151720.html


http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.151866.html


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.152381.html


http://vk.com/topic-32338890_25867153?offset=220&z=photo34666067_282505795/post-32338890_258


http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_281264234/wall-32338890_458


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_281692094/wall-32338890_488









http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_281596066/wall-32338890_484









http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_281545903/wall-32338890_478









http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_281491001/wall-32338890_472


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_281323606/wall-32338890_464









http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_281322808/wall-32338890_462


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photo by @rtem









http://vk.com/intsamara?z=photo-32209987_282464893/wall-32209987_5618


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photo by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photo by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photo by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photo by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.153072.html


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful....:cheers2:


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

фото из группы в контакте: http://vk.com/public32338890


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

фото из группы в контакте: http://vk.com/public32338890


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

фото из группы в контакте: http://vk.com/public32338890


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

фото из группы в контакте: http://vk.com/public32338890


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

фото из группы в контакте: http://vk.com/public32338890


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.153317.html




ton63 said:


> http://oledjio.livejournal.com/222629.html


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

фото из группы в контакте: http://vk.com/public32338890


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

фото из группы в контакте: http://vk.com/public32338890


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos...:cheers:


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://vk.com/public32338890


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_283241237/album-32338890_00/rev


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Walk through the historic center.
* Part 1. *













photo by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photo by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photo by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photo by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photo by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photo by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photo by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photo by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photo by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photo by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://vk.com/intsamara?z=photo-32209987_285007469/album-32209987_146915839/rev


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

near Samara

The Sok River








http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.155026.html

The Volga River








http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.155883.html


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.155908.html









http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.155814.html









http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.156112.html









http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.153900.html









http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.154928.html


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://vk.com/feed?z=photo-32209987_285699239/album-32209987_00/rev


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by VinogradoV


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Walk through the historic center.
*Part 2.*







































photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Walk through the historic center.
*Part 3.*









































photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Walk through the historic center.
*Part 6.( The largest square in Europe)*
















































photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*The largest square in Europe - Sq. Kuibyshev in Samara city*





































photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*garden - park*





































photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Pushkin


















photos by @rtem


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great photos...


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.157267.html


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Walk through the historic center.
*Part 10.*




































photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://vk.com/feed?section=comments&z=photo20536068_284877003/0a17b3fc8da9388c86


----------



## de_samara (Nov 11, 2009)

ton63 said:


> «Пешеходная улица Ленинградская» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 
> «***» на Яндекс.Фотках
> ...


---


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please credit as well those last photos. Thanks


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

this is my photo


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Samara is very interesting


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photo by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.bongiozzo.ru/


----------



## de_samara (Nov 11, 2009)

ton63 said:


> http://samara-photo.ru/photo/id.170545.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ton63 said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/serg-141073/view/608752/
> 
> 
> «Кирха.» на Яндекс.Фотках
> ...


---


----------



## de_samara (Nov 11, 2009)

Zhigulevsk brewery:































































































































more photo and text


----------



## Ultramarine (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice tilt-shift video by Vadim Gorolatov

53317417


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

photos by @rtem


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://vk.com/beriv


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://vk.com/feed?z=photo-32338890_302770367/wall-1528722_98594


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://vk.com/alexeyrumin


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

68125566


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Samara :cheers:


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stroysamaru/view/847233?page=0


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stroysamaru/


----------



## Ivern (Nov 26, 2009)

Красота под Новый Год!!


----------



## Ivern (Nov 26, 2009)

И ЕЩЁ.........


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

немного лета:
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stroysamaru/


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

продолжение : http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stroysamaru/


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stroysamaru/


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://vk.com/smr24


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

awesome city....:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers:


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG (May 1, 2011)

Russia today, and Russia 20 years before...two different worlds.
браво православни братија
:cheers:


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stroysamaru/


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

the surrounding nature of the city Samara



























http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stroysamaru/


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

https://vk.com/id89326180


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Gazprom Samara


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

ton63 said:


> Еще немного морозной Самары
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

ton63 said:


> https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-32338890_330771972%2Fwall-32338890_21709





ton63 said:


> http://samara-photo.ru/photo/id.192047.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ton63 said:


> https://vk.com/photo-32338890_339439658
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

ton63 said:


> Ночная Ленинградская
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ton63 said:


> Туман сегодня утром
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, great & very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

https://vk.com/stroysamaru


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## ton63 (Sep 29, 2011)

Photo by Gelio


----------



## ton63 (Sep 29, 2011)

^^


----------



## ton63 (Sep 29, 2011)

^^


----------



## ton63 (Sep 29, 2011)

^^







































































http://gelio.livejournal.com/204336.html


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-32338890_354636153%2Falbum-32338890_00%2Frev


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

http://russianplanes.net/id157199








http://u.to/viynCg


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

https://vk.com/vsalaponov


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

https://vk.com/vsalaponov


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

https://vk.com/vsalaponov


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

https://vk.com/erikizgaliev


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Фотопрогулка по исторической Самаре. Часть 1.


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Комбинат питания ЦСКБ "Прогресс"


Армянская церковь "Сурб Хач" (Святой крест)


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

и живность


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

С парада












































































































http://samara-ru.livejournal.com/9967475.html


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Where is the source from these last photos?


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Where is the source from these last photos?


My hands and my camera


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Shop mall










Restoration of the Polish Church


The road to the Botanical Garden


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

https://vk.com/vsalaponov


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Samara in the 1930 - 1960

Вид города с Волги


Вид города с Волги


Суворовское училище на ул Обороны (Казанской)


Улица Саратовская (Фрунзе) между Венцека и Комсомольской


Троицкая площадь


Дом на Казанской ул (Обороны)


Госфилармония


Госфилармония


Детсад_угол Красноармейской и Фрунзе


Горком КПСС


Горком КПСС


Дворец Пионеров


Больница


Железнодорожный вокзал

http://stroysamaru.livejournal.com/


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Гостиница Центральная


Элеватор


Драмтеатр


Жилой дом на углу Ленинской (Ворошилова) и Красноармейской (Челышева)


Дворец Труда


Краеведческий музей (польский костёл)


Дом-музей Ленина


Здание Областного Суда


Здание Управления Куйбышевской железной дорогой


Дом Промышленности и ул Куйбышевская


Клуб им Дзержинского


Дворец Культуры им Куйбышева, памятник В.В. Куйбышеву


Дворец Культуры им Куйбышева, памятник В.В. Куйбышеву


Водный вокзал
http://stroysamaru.livejournal.com/


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

на углу Ленинградской и Самарской


Площадь Революции


Куйбышевская улица от пл Революции


Куйбышевская улица


Административное здание на улице Куйбышева и Ленинградской_арх Трошин С.А.


Площадь им Чапаева


сквер им Пушкина, на заднем плане здание драмтеатра


Площадь им Куйбышева


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Сквер на площади Куйбышева


Красноармейская площадь с видом на дом Офицерского состава


Здание института Гипровостокнефть на Красноармейской площади


Жилой дом на углу Садовой и Льва Толстого_арх Трошин С.А.


Жилой дом на углу Молодогвардейской и Льва Толстого


Здание Совнархоза на Самарской улице_арх Подовинников Н.В.


Жилой дом Горгаза на Самарской улице_арх Ларионов В.А.


Жилой дом на углу Самарской и Полевой


Самарская площадь_фрагмент


Самарская площадь_фрагмент


Здание Гидротехникума на Самарской площади_арх Каневский А.Л и Забина Н.М.


Жилой дом на Самарской площади_арх Щербачев П.А.


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Next

Площадь Социалистического Земледелия


Новые жилые дома на Ново-Садовой улице


Крытый колхозный рынок


Крытый колхозный рынок


Улица Победы


Клуб на Сталинабадской улице


проезд имени Масленникова


Новые жилые дома на ул Осипенко


Жилой дом на углу улиц Маяковского и Пристанской_арх Подовинников Н.В. и Годзевич А.В.


Авиационный институт на Самарской улице_арх Носиин Б.А.


Авиационный институт на Самарской улице_арх Носиин Б.А.


Клуб Нефтяников 116-й километр


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Инженерно-Строительный институт на углу Молодогвардейской и Ульяновской


Новая школа в Кировском районе


Новая больница нефтяников на улице Льва Толстого_арх. Моргунаг


Санаторий им Чкалова, Поляна им Фрунзе


Санаторий на поляне им Фрунзе


Стадион Динамо


Жилой дом Водников на ул М.Горького_арх Щербочев П.А.


Набережная на берегу Волги. Общий вид


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Спуск к Волге по Красноармейской улице


Новый сквер на набережной


Вилоновский спуск


В городском парке. Грот


Водослив Волжской ГЭС


Строительство здания управления Волжской ГЭС


Мост через р Самарку


Дом Специалистов на Ленинградской улице_конструктивизм, 30-е годы


Дом Специалистов на Ленинградской улице_конструктивизм, 30-е годы


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

pavroyal said:


> https://vk.com/public32338890
> http://knv_37.livejournal.com/
> http://seleste-rusa.livejournal.com/


...


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

https://vk.com/public32338890


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

https://vk.com/fookiss









https://vk.com/wrongdoer777

Храм в честь собора Самарских Святых








https://vk.com/tonko


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

https://vk.com/public32338890


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Собор Кирилл и Мефодия








https://vk.com/alex_obhodskiy


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------

